# [solved] kernel 3.2.12 - cannot find ralink usb wifi drivers

## charetjc

I'm trying to compile the module to use an Asus USB-N13 wifi adapter.

I have gentoo-sources-3.2.12 installed and a kernel compiled and running.

Does any know where the Ralink RT2870 drivers went?

Using 'make menuconfig', I've searched under:

device drivers --> staging drivers,

device drivers --> network device support --> wireless lan, and

device drivers --> network device support --> usb network adapters

My wireless LAN section only contains:

```
--- Wireless LAN 

< >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards

< >   Atmel at76c50x chipset  802.11b support

< >   Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus (DEPRECATED)

< >   USB ZD1201 based Wireless device support

< >   Wireless RNDIS USB support

< >   Atheros Wireless Cards  --->

< >   IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)

< >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

< >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection

< >   Marvell 8xxx Libertas WLAN driver support

< >   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

< >   Marvell WiFi-Ex Driver
```

I've searched for similar problems, but every forum post I find related to linux 3.2.12 and rt2870 says that the module was found under wireless lan, but instead had problems with firmware.

Update:  I've also tried enabling experimental drivers in menu config.Last edited by charetjc on Sat May 05, 2012 10:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

charetjc,

The help on <M>   Ralink driver support  ---> says

```

CONFIG_RT2X00:                                                                                                           │  

  │                                                                                                                          │  

  │ This will enable the support for the Ralink drivers,                                                                     │  

  │ developed in the rt2x00 project <http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com>.                                                        │  

  │                                                                                                                          │  

  │ These drivers make use of the mac80211 stack.                                                                            │  

  │                                                                                                                          │  

  │ When building one of the individual drivers, the rt2x00 library                                                          │  

  │ will also be created. That library (when the driver is built as                                                          │  

  │ a module) will be called rt2x00lib.                                                                                      │  

  │                                                                                                                          │  

  │ Additionally PCI and USB libraries will also be build depending                                                          │  

  │ on the types of drivers being selected, these libraries will be                                                          │  

  │ called rt2x00pci and rt2x00usb.                                                                                          │  

  │                                                                                                                          │  

  │ Symbol: RT2X00 [=m]                                                                                                      │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                         │  

  │ Prompt: Ralink driver support                                                                                            │  

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/Kconfig:1                                                                       │  

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && MAC80211 [=y]                                                              │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                              │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                    │  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                                        │  

  │         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])       
```

You are probably missing one or more of the Depends on: items.

The option is hidden until all of the depends are satisfied.

----------

## charetjc

Solved.  I started digging around the Kconfig files and found the Ralink options.  They have a dependency on MAC80211, without which the Ralink drivers are not shown in menuconfig.

Solution:  in menuconfig

go to Networking support --> Wireless

select Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

profit

The Ralink drivers are now visible under:

device drivers --> network device support -> wireless lan --> ralink driver support

I must say I'm a little disappointed that these drivers are hidden at all.  I noticed that another option, when selected, will enable options it depends on.

Update:  NeddySeagoon's reply shows two other dependencies (NETDEVICES and WLAN) I did not mention in my solution.  Use menuconfig's search option (type /NETDEVICES) to find the locations for these other two options if you don't have them selected already.  Thanks for your post, Neddy.

----------

